# Media Player w/spectrum analyzer.



## domwilson (Oct 31, 2010)

Just wondering. Are there any reasonably priced...Ok cheap, media players on the market that will display an audio spectrum analyzer or other visualization on a TV without a PC?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

do you have an iPhone or iPad? there is a good app that called "Audio Tools" that has a decent spectrum analyzer.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

None that I recall from the current crop. Your best bet would be a fusion based netop. Should be about $200, could play or display anything you want.


----------

